
AngelPad Looks Back: 37 Companies, 31 Funded, $25 Million Raised - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/30/angelpad-looks-back-37-companies-31-funded-25-million-raised/
======
elubow
One of my favorite phrases about a startup is that they are an "overnight
success." Thomas sort of addresses this notion in the article. Most overnight
successes have been in business doing iteration after iteration for 2,3, or
more years. People outside of the startup world (and even some of those in it)
don't fully grok the amount of time, dedication and just good old fashioned
hard work that goes into becoming an "overnight success." Startups take work.
And speaking with a bias as someone who came out of AngelPad, they definitely
light a fire to help you in the right direction.

